# Most delicious dog food



## sindyburnburn (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi!

My 1 year old, 35 pound, husky mix is really picky with her food. She has been like this her whole life. I try to make her food more tasty by adding chicken or making my own gravy, but then sometimes she would just pick out the yummy parts and leave the kibble.

She's not awfully thin. She goes to the vet regularly and he confirmed that she has healthy weight but on the thin side. 

She's been eating Blue Buffalo for puppies, and recently transitioned to Wellness. 

Can you please recommend any dry kibble that dogs enjoy eating on its own??

Thank you!
Jane


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not really something I've had to think about much, because my dogs will eat almost anything. But they weren't especially enthused when I tried Wellness. They're on Taste of the Wild High Prairie (bison and venison flavor) right now, and they like it a lot. Huskies are known to be light eaters and tend to be picky, though, so it might take some experimenting. If you e-mail the companies, most will send a few sample bags so you can see what she thinks of it.


----------



## DaisyDukeCS (Jul 10, 2011)

Legacy is a Canadian food but it's great for picky eaters! You can also try any food that you can rotate flavours each month such as TOTW, Go, Nature's Variety, Oven Baked Tradition, Natural Balance... Some pet food stores will give you a 100% refund if you aren't satisfied or your dog won't eat it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think the most delicious food would be canned Merrick.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

All 7 of my pets would say that Raw meat is the most delicious of all!!!! :wink:


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably any canned food is going to taste awesome to a dog, or raw meats. As for kibble, Sydney never ate any with gusto until we tried Taste of the Wild. She's crazy about that stuff!


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Back to Basics Pork formula is unbeatable. The first ingredient is Liver and mine luv it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Orijin and Acana are both smelly kibbles (especially the fish flavors), and both my dogs go nuts for those. My local stores sell sample-size bags, too... try looking around for those.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I currently feed a rotation diet consisting of the various formulas of Fromm Four Star, and my dog absolutely loves it. I like to mix in a little canned Fromm or Merrick sometimes, but even when he only gets dry food he always eats every bite and licks his bowl clean!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya finds fish like raw smelt, saury, mackerel, and caned fish yummy she loves beef chicken pork and green tripe. 

They sell caned green tripe for dogs.


----------

